# Question regarding Area 51



## Beastie (Mar 20, 2014)

Good day!

Does anybody know how long it takes for an SVN commit in Area 51 to actually be integrated into the ports tree?

For instance I can see that Otter alpha 3 has been committed 8 days ago, but the ports tree still shows alpha 2. The update is very simple (version bump and addition of devel/qt5-script as a dependency) so I was wondering why changes are not approved faster in cases such as this?

I'm not trying to rush things up but very soon this commit will be outdated as a fourth alpha gets released upstream early next month.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Area 51 is a testing area for KDE developers. I'm sure when they're done testing the fix it will be merged in with the FreeBSD ports tree.

http://freebsd.kde.org/area51.php


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Just to avoid any confusion, the Area 51 repository isn't an _official_ repository. It's maintained by the FreeBSD-KDE developers, not by the FreeBSD ports manager. Questions regarding Area 51 are probably best asked on the freebsd-kde@ mailing list.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks. I know the Area 51 is not an official repository. It's even hosted by the PC-BSD Project.
But regardless of that I still find the process quite slow for something that doesn't really require much testing as an update from one alpha version to another. Let's just wait then...


----------

